# Entertainment center top



## magetec (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, new to the forum and somewhat of a beginner. 

Building an entertainment center with a hardwood oak plywood top and want to edge this with solid wood maybe 2 inches wide around edges. Would like to know the best way of edging this. The dimensions of the top without edging is 24" wide and 66 inches long. The height of the center will be 28". This is designed for a flat panel monitor and component storage underneath.

Thanks for any help, thought about the 2 inch edging so that I could shape the edge, but I have never worked with plywood before.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Wood glue is always one part, the other could be bisquits, a spline, dowels, etc., but something to align and join the two piece.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mage,
You could use pocket screws also, if you don't mind them showing from the underside of the plywood. Depends how high it is as to whether anyone would see them while sitting. You could also plug them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## eddiebait (Aug 19, 2007)

I do this quite often with tops and wood fronts for shelves. What I usually do is run a dado down the edging perhaps 1/8 inch down from the top of the edging. This takes care of the alignment problem and also contains 
(hopefully) all of the glue. I run a router along all 4 corners of the edging, with a 1/16 radius on the corner above the dado, and usually a 3/16 radius on the other 3 corners. I either clamp or pin nail the edging on after mitering the corners.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Mike; pocket screws would be a good way to do this. With a 2" edge piece the screw holes should be under the top and not visable.
Tom


----------

